# Preferred image size for the Photo Albums?



## W3DRM (Jul 23, 2008)

Is there a recommended image size (H x W) that is recommended for posting to the Photo Album and the Forum in general? I see some folks posting thumbnails and other posting full-size images that force you to scroll to see the image.

I seem to remember some discussion of this in the old forum but I can't find it. I'm getting ready to upload a bunch of my pen photos but thought I should get the opinion of the group before doing so.

I would think that things like this should be listed somewhere in a sticky for others to see before they start uploading images. It would certainly lead to a more standard way of presenting our photos.


----------



## BigShed (Jul 23, 2008)

drmcroberts said:


> Is there a recommended image size (H x W) that is recommended for posting to the Photo Album and the Forum in general? I see some folks posting thumbnails and other posting full-size images that force you to scroll to see the image.
> 
> I seem to remember some discussion of this in the old forum but I can't find it. I'm getting ready to upload a bunch of my pen photos but thought I should get the opinion of the group before doing so.
> 
> I would think that things like this should be listed somewhere in a sticky for others to see before they start uploading images. It would certainly lead to a more standard way of presenting our photos.



I don't what the preferred size is, but I re-size all my photos, both for uploading as thumbnails and to the albums, to a maximum width of 800 pixels and I make sure that the height doesn't exceed 600 pixels.
There is nothing worse than those humongous photos that you have to scroll all over the place to, usually I don't even bother to look at those.


----------



## VisExp (Jul 23, 2008)

I resize mine to 800 x 600 as well.


----------



## wicook (Jul 24, 2008)

*I resize mine...*

...to 800x600 ... or if I'm feeling particularly weird, 600x480 (remember VGA anyone?).


----------



## MesquiteMan (Jul 24, 2008)

We had a policy at one time on the old software that the maximum image width is 800.  Most folks now days are running at LEAST 800 x 600 res and this helps them to not have to scroll too much.  The rest of us running higher res will not have to scroll at all.  I was editing anything larger than 800 wide that was posted in a thread on the old software and will most likely continue to do that here for those that don't realize the issue.


----------

